# pb install xfree 4.3.0

## Atreillou

hello:

J ai des problemes au lancement de xfree 4.3.0...

impossible de le lancer en tant qu utilisateur non root...

ca vous dit qq chose ?

----------

## Atreillou

message: NVIDIA(1): No mode remaining for Display Device 0

ps: ma config:

2 ecrans sur une quadro 4

1 ecran sur une tnt 2 pci

----------

## groutchopok

pour ta Nvidia t'utilises le driver nv de X ou le module NVdriver?

parce qu'il semblerait que la version du NVdriver fournie actuellement foire pas mal...

moi j'ai 2 problèmes :

-il veut pas loader le module non-gpl  NVdriver...

-problème de dépendances dans modules.dep alors que j'ai bien mis la ligne qu'il fallait..

avec ça ça foire toujours et je sais pas pkoi.

alors on est pu à un problème près!   :Laughing: 

sinon pour ton problème ça pourrait venir du fait que tu utilises 2 cartes sur une même machines..et là c de ta conf X que ça vient et pas des drivers. enfin bref...

bon ça va pas t'aider beaucou ce que je dis là...mais si à la vollée on peut résoudre tes problèmes ainsi que les miens bah c cool   :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

ok   je regarde....

je comment les lignes pour la carte pci

au pire je lance un xf86config et je te dis ce que ca donne

----------

## DuF

perso aucun souci avec les drivers 4191, mais j'ai pas xfree 4.3.0  :Smile: 

d'ailleurs entre les drivers 3123 et 4191, chez moi c'est comme entre le jour et la nuit !

Avec les 3123 si je jouais un peu trop souvent, j'étais sûr d'avoir un freeze systématique, là je touches du bois, en une semaine de frag quotidien (chose que je n'avais pu faire depuis longtemps) je n'ai toujours pas eu de freeze !

----------

## Atreillou

jusqu'a passer a xfree 4.3.0  ct bon pour moi aussi....

ceci dit je viens de résoudre en partie le pb...

il suffit de supprimer numlockx du .xinitrc.......

Il me reste encore un pb:

La carte Nvidia ne veux pas m'allumer le 2 ieme ecran....

et g aussi des erreurs dans le XFree86.0.log:

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXLastContext from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

----------

## groutchopok

comment forcer le load du module NVdriver même si il est pas GPL.

parce que moi il le charge pas à cause de sa nature non-gpl...   :Confused:    c con

----------

## Atreillou

je ne comprends pas ton pb.

quelle version utilises tu ?

quelles sont tes logs ?

----------

## groutchopok

Comem quoi DuF : rester sur desversions antèrieur plutot que de mettre à jour c pas si mal!   :Razz: 

----------

## groutchopok

Au boot de ma machine, au moment où il load les modules...

au début j'avais comme mesage d'erreur : modules dependencies error for NVdriver.

j'ai réglé ça

maintenant

j'ai un messege warning : try to load non-gpl module

ou un truc comme ça plus du blabla insignifiant.

et : insmod NVdriver failed

enfin cool quoi...  :Confused: 

----------

## Atreillou

refais un emerge d nvidia....

----------

## DuF

groutchopok => bah faut rester à la version antérieure, autant appliquer à soit même ce que l'on préconise, ou alors mieux vaut ne rien dire  :Wink: 

c'est quoi comme version de drivers ?

les 3123 => module NVdriver (modprobe NVdriver)

les 4191 => module nvidia (modprobe nvidia)

----------

## groutchopok

arf...je vois  :  je viens d'installer la gentoo. j'ai fait donc un emerge des drivers nvidia. donc si je comrpends bien la seule option d'antèriorité que j'ai c de faire un unmerge non?   :Rolling Eyes: 

c la 3123.

mais je vais redescendre en dessous (eh oui... :Wink: ). en fait : je vais recompiler moi même la version que j'utilise sur ma slack et qui est amplement suffisante pour ma gforce antédiluvienne!  :Razz: 

sinon pour le reste : nickel.

----------

